# Nice way to piss off new client



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

So we got a lot of extra grass cuts this year and decided to hire a few contractors, now I do not pay 20 per cut. Actually up to 5k is 25, upto to 10k is 32 and upto 15k is 40 
Anyway send 2 orders for houses right next to each other which wr had done ourselves before. Contractor calls that the second address is wrong and not there. I explain it is right and is next door. Well going around with them that they looked at tax records and no such address I send them a photo of the house.
They go, oh ya we did see that house, no [email protected]$t. Well now they actually tell me it will cost extra to cut since they need to make an extra trip. Are you kidding me. Oh well back to cutting it ourselves.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like they need to go smoke another beer


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Sounds like they need to go smoke another beer


Mmmm. . .beer


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> So we got a lot of extra grass cuts this year and decided to hire a few contractors, now I do not pay 20 per cut. Actually up to 5k is 25, upto to 10k is 32 and upto 15k is 40
> Anyway send 2 orders for houses right next to each other which wr had done ourselves before. Contractor calls that the second address is wrong and not there. I explain it is right and is next door. Well going around with them that they looked at tax records and no such address I send them a photo of the house.
> They go, oh ya we did see that house, no [email protected]$t. Well now they actually tell me it will cost extra to cut since they need to make an extra trip. Are you kidding me. Oh well back to cutting it ourselves.


Welcome to the world of subcontractors.

I had an initial secure last week that I sent to a vendor to complete. He claimed that the 16-18" high initial grass cut could not be completed due to the excessive amount of debris scattered throughout the yard. We submitted to our client and it was returned stating to move the debris & complete the cut. Called the vendor and he reaffirmed that the cut still could not be done.

I drove the 160 miles one way and moved a cookie sheet, basketball and a rock and my son jumped on the mower and cut the back & front in 25 minutes while I ran the string trimmer:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Welcome to the world of subcontractors.
> 
> I had an initial secure last week that I sent to a vendor to complete. He claimed that the 16-18" high initial grass cut could not be completed due to the excessive amount of debris scattered throughout the yard. We submitted to our client and it was returned stating to move the debris & complete the cut. Called the vendor and he reaffirmed that the cut still could not be done.
> 
> I drove the 160 miles one way and moved a cookie sheet, basketball and a rock and my son jumped on the mower and cut the back & front in 25 minutes while I ran the string trimmer:icon_rolleyes:


 
Idiot. The cookie sheet is money lying on the ground if it was metal.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mmmm.....cookies.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

You can always tell a if a sub is going to work out after their first SNAFU and how they handle it. I had one about 2 years ago that was just starting out and called me to tell me there was a cut pipe so he couldn't get the wint to hold pressure. I told him "well we don't get paid if we cant blow the pipes". He said he was 20 miles from a hardware store to get a shark bite cap but he would figure it out. I look at his pics and he had taken his socks off and stuffed them in the pipe ends and duct taped it. I was impressed and he is still working for us. 

He has since equipped himself a lot better


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you invoice socks under materials @ 15%?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> You can always tell a if a sub is going to work out after their first SNAFU and how they handle it. I had one about 2 years ago that was just starting out and called me to tell me there was a cut pipe so he couldn't get the wint to hold pressure. I told him "well we don't get paid if we cant blow the pipes". He said he was 20 miles from a hardware store to get a shark bite cap but he would figure it out. I look at his pics and he had taken his socks off and stuffed them in the pipe ends and duct taped it. I was impressed and he is still working for us.
> 
> He has since equipped himself a lot better


Please forward his contact information.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> You can always tell a if a sub is going to work out after their first SNAFU and how they handle it. I had one about 2 years ago that was just starting out and called me to tell me there was a cut pipe so he couldn't get the wint to hold pressure. I told him "well we don't get paid if we cant blow the pipes". He said he was 20 miles from a hardware store to get a shark bite cap but he would figure it out. I look at his pics and he had taken his socks off and stuffed them in the pipe ends and duct taped it. I was impressed and he is still working for us.
> 
> He has since equipped himself a lot better





The guys that work for me are simply AMAZED and completely blown away by my farmer fixes that will allow us to finish the job and some times even the day.

I simply hate pulling up stakes in the middle of a job just to go get parts, unless its unavoidable.

And yeah, I've done some nonregulation plumbing fixes myself to avoid that 20 or 50 mile drive to the hardware store.


----------

